# Po box



## el-fred (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am moving to Torrequebrada in Jan and was wondering if anybody knew of a good (ish) PO Box in Arroyo or close by, I have encountered Spanish post (when it gets through) and want a quick and safe way to post to the Motherland...

Any help ???

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el-fred said:


> Hi all,
> I am moving to Torrequebrada in Jan and was wondering if anybody knew of a good (ish) PO Box in Arroyo or close by, I have encountered Spanish post (when it gets through) and want a quick and safe way to post to the Motherland...
> 
> Any help ???
> ...



I've never had any problems with the post boxes, but I guess you could take your mail straight into the correos office?? Not sure where that is in Torrequebrada, I'm sure there is one but if not, would the nearest be in Benalmadena????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el-fred said:


> Hi all,
> I am moving to Torrequebrada in Jan and was wondering if anybody knew of a good (ish) PO Box in Arroyo or close by, I have encountered Spanish post (when it gets through) and want a quick and safe way to post to the Motherland...
> 
> Any help ???
> ...


 I'm not really sure what you're asking for. If it's a post box, as in place to receive post because you don't want it to go to your house google *correos + the town* and your nearest post office should come up and that where you'll have post boxes.
If you want a post box to go outside your house go to a garden centre or a hardware shop (ferretería)


----------



## el-fred (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm after a "post office box" as a lot of post goes missing in our area.....Somewhere I can have post sent and I can collect it...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el-fred said:


> Hi all,
> I am moving to Torrequebrada in Jan and was wondering if anybody knew of a good (ish) PO Box in Arroyo or close by, I have encountered Spanish post (when it gets through) and want a quick and safe way to post to the Motherland...
> 
> Any help ???
> ...


you can rent mail boxes here

they are franchises but the one where I live is very good


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, getya now!! I believe the Sol bank rent out PO boxes with a key - for a small fee I'm sure lol. In our area, theres a couple of "newsagent" type places that also have PO boxes

Jo xx


----------

